# Canada institutes new rules for Pleasure craft.



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

In a move designed to bring joy to Pompeyfans heart, Canada declared that by Tuesday operators of pleasure craft fitted with motors, need to have a card showing they are competant mariners or face $250 fines. (Applause)
http://www.theprovince.com/news/Ple...ed+accreditation+this+week/1989214/story.html


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Do you what the best part of this is?
When the idiots on the lake are buzzing my beach I can call the cops and complain and get it dealt with.
Love it!


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Who do the 'operators' of pleasure craft have to pay to get their competence cards?


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

In Queensland every motorised boat over 3 metres long and over a certain HP has to carry a large lettered registration number on each side of the hull and the operator must hold a certificate of competence.
that makes the hoons easy to identify.

Bob


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Ron Stringer said:


> Who do the 'operators' of pleasure craft have to pay to get their competence cards?


Cdn government


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Well done Canada! Come on UK, this idea can save life's


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

The card has been fazed in over the past ten years by age groups, youngest first, now everyone without a professional ticket need to have the card. As Jok rightly says, the Canadian government get the fee but it's only $10.00. Whether it's going to slow down the sea flea's as Jok hope's remains to be seen and depends on the strength of marine police detachments. 

I hope they need plenty of new police boats!


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

LOL, Keltic Star
Actually if you think about it, is just another federal program that the enforcement is downloaded to the municipalities. 

I am glad I do not work for Transport Canada, they are being mandated out of existence with all of their responsibilities being carved up like the Christmas turkey. 
Rather pathetic that the Canadian government will allow commercial companies (Class) to manage the safety of ships in our waters. Gives me the warm and fuzzies...cough cough


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

In Queensland as Bob says, you must have a Boat License and this is regularly checked by the Water Police. The alcohol limit for boat operators is the same as for car drivers - .05. There are random breathaliser checks as on the roads.
A few weeks ago I was almost run down when anchored, by a boatload of teenagers all drinking from stubbies and just like on the road, not a cop in sight!!

Taff


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Ron Stringer said:


> Who do the 'operators' of pleasure craft have to pay to get their competence cards?


Ron

As a boat owner, I do not believe that taxpayers who don't own a pleasure craft should be expected to pay for those who do.
Our licenses are only around $40 and it's a lifetime license. Not a great deal to pay - less than the cost of petrol for a fishing trip.
They are issued by Maritime Safety Queensland after completion of an approved Training and Safety Course and a Medical Fitness Disclosure Statement.
For my part, I'd be happy to pay an annual fee. I think mine was only about $5 many years ago and I have never been tested since!

Taff


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

Keltic Star said:


> The card has been fazed in over the past ten years by age groups, youngest first, now everyone without a professional ticket need to have the card. As Jok rightly says, the Canadian government get the fee but it's only $10.00. Whether it's going to slow down the sea flea's as Jok hope's remains to be seen and depends on the strength of marine police detachments.
> 
> I hope they need plenty of new police boats!


Get a grip and give your head a shake! I brought up the Professional ticket issue and was told "You won't have any problem passing the exam then will you?'But everyone has to have a boat operators licence!! So much for years at sea!!This is nothing more than a blatant tax grab, just the same as the Gun registry, and has nothing to do with safety, it is an open book exam and up to a little while ago one could take it on line, so one good guy could get a licence for all his buddies, and it also means you have bent over and dropped your pants and given up one more right and freedom, the "Lake" police don't need an excuse to stop ANY boater now, all they have to say is"Just checking" so much for"On the Assumption'. I am afraid we Canadians give up too much too easily, and like to pay to do it


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Get a grip and give your head a shake! I brought up the Professional ticket issue and was told "You won't have any problem passing the exam then will you?'But everyone has to have a boat operators licence!! So much for years at sea!!This is nothing more than a blatant tax grab, just the same as the Gun registry, and has nothing to do with safety, it is an open book exam and up to a little while ago one could take it on line, so one good guy could get a licence for all his buddies, and it also means you have bent over and dropped your pants and given up one more right and freedom, the "Lake" police don't need an excuse to stop ANY boater now, all they have to say is"Just checking" so much for"On the Assumption'. I am afraid we Canadians give up too much too easily, and like to pay to do it


Ps I forgot to add the fee is more than three times ten dollars


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

A few years ago after I retired I offered my services to the local Power boat squadron to help their members obtain the "boaters certificate" as I thought that my knowledge would be helpful.
Was told that my qualifications were not sufficient and I would have to obtain the certificate first.
My response to that I will leave to your imagination!
Never thought that these weekend sailors had much more than sufficient cash to get the boat of their dreams.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

My apologies for being such a cynic. My post was made on the basis that I don't believe that there would be the resources available to train best part of a million people adequately, test them for competence and then police the results. I just assumed that this was a sort of tax - you paid your dollars to some government agency or department and got your card. 

Seemed like a typical government scam to me.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

You will know about the RYA VHF Cert, Ron.

'nuff said.


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Being the Master Cynic of all things instituted by the Government that require the public to give them money, I was initially a mega skeptical about this.
But when one reads the regulations, to my mind, there is one small item in there which is worth the money. No one, under the age of 16 can be in charge or control of any motor powered boat, even under adult supervision!
That alone has to be worth several hundred lives over time.
As for all you Master Mariners feeling that you shouldnt be part of the common herd, I think back to my driving test when I came here. I had been driving since I was 8 years old on the farm in UK. but if I wanted to continue driving over here, I had to pay my money, and take the test. and I have no doubt also, that had I got off the plane and gone to the local centre and suggested that altho I hadnt got a license myself, I had been driving for years and years, so I could maybe help others attain theirs. I would have been told to get my furry ass along to get tested myself and then come back with that accreditation as under-pinning for my instructional qualifications. Apart from anything else, in Transport Canadas eyes, there are two types of people....Those with the card and those without, there is no grey area. Whether you like it or not, the only way to get a card is to pay your money and take the test.
The Great Lakes are a special problem because a/Their size. b/Because its Ontario and they have an historical right to tell others what and how to do things. In BC and the prairie provinces, there are usually water police on the lakes that allow power boats and I am sure both there and in the coastal passages of the BC coast the requirements of this card and the power there-in will make people think at least before acting on some stupid impulses.
That alone will be an improvement. In cases such as the immigrant who left his wife in charge while he went to sleep and was run down by BC ferry. There is nothing you or anyone can do to change that sort of behaviour other than hope that other immigrants with the same idea may see the results and act more sensibly.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Get a grip and give your head a shake! I brought up the Professional ticket issue and was told "You won't have any problem passing the exam then will you?'But everyone has to have a boat operators licence!! So much for years at sea!!This is nothing more than a blatant tax grab, just the same as the Gun registry, and has nothing to do with safety, it is an open book exam and up to a little while ago one could take it on line, so one good guy could get a licence for all his buddies, and it also means you have bent over and dropped your pants and given up one more right and freedom, the "Lake" police don't need an excuse to stop ANY boater now, all they have to say is"Just checking" so much for"On the Assumption'. I am afraid we Canadians give up too much too easily, and like to pay to do it


Hamish:
Direct from Transport Canada's Boating safety website:

http://www.tc.gc.ca/marinesafety/debs/obs/paperwork/paperwork_operatorfaq.htm#x

List of Marine Safety Certificates Recognized for the Issuance of a Pleasure Craft Operator Card

* Master mariner;
* Master, intermediate voyage;
* Master, local voyage;
* First mate, intermediate voyage;
* First mate, local voyage;
* Watchkeeping mate, ship;
* Restricted watchkeeping mate, ship;
* Watchkeeping mate, MODU/surface;
* Watchkeeping mate, MODU/self-elevating;
* Watchkeeping mate, MODU/inland;
* Master, ship of not more than 350 tons, gross tonnage, or tug, local voyage;
* Master, limited;
* First mate, limited;
* Fishing master, first-class;
* Fishing master, second-class;
* Fishing master, third-class;
* Fishing master, fourth-class;
* Certificate of service as master of a fishing vessel of not more than 100 tons, gross tonnage;
* Certificate of service as master of a ship of not more than 1600 tons, gross tonnage;
* Bridge watchman;
* Proficiency in fast rescue boats.
* MED-A4

There is a slight difference in my interpretation, you don't need a test, but you do need a card. Just show your ticket and pick one up. From the same website, it notes that the fee is charged by an appointed civilian examiner for his time and effort with no portion being remitted to the government. Ergo, no tax grab, how strange!


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

lakercapt said:


> A few years ago after I retired I offered my services to the local Power boat squadron to help their members obtain the "boaters certificate" as I thought that my knowledge would be helpful.
> Was told that my qualifications were not sufficient and I would have to obtain the certificate first.
> My response to that I will leave to your imagination!
> Never thought that these weekend sailors had much more than sufficient cash to get the boat of their dreams.


Had a similar experience, I taught Basic Boating and Advanced piloting for the Power Squadron for ten years with a 95% pass rate. The only reward was a good p--s up after the exams results came back but it certainly kept you occupied for a couple of otherwise dreary winter evenings.

After the last session, I mentioned that I thought I should do the decent thing and become a member to which the reply was, "can't because you haven't taken the exams".

I never taught for the arm chair Admirals again.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

AncientBrit said:


> ....................I think back to my driving test when I came here. I had been driving since I was 8 years old on the farm in UK. but if I wanted to continue driving over here, I had to pay my money, and take the test. and I have no doubt also, that had I got off the plane and gone to the local centre and suggested that altho I hadnt got a license myself, I had been driving for years and years, so I could maybe help others attain theirs. I would have been told to get my furry ass along to get tested myself and then come back with that accreditation as under-pinning for my instructional qualifications.



I remember having to do the test over here on arrival as well. Twice round the block in the fiance's automatic and I was in. However, if I go back to the U.K 45 years later I have to be retested because we drive on the right side of the road over here. What side of the road do they think all those leather shorted, beret wearing Euro chappies drive on but don't need retesting. They sure didn't mind all the Canadian and US army equipment with left hand drive helping to win the war. And apparently don't show up in an automatic to take the test, otherwise that's the only type of car they will licence you for. 

I have been looking at the idea of shipping an A Class motorhome over the pond to use in my retirement. No problem bringing it into the UK duty free but to drive it I have to complete a full heavy vehicle course and take an exam probably to be tested some prat who has never driven anything bigger that one of those funny Land Rover contraptions. The fact that I have driven over 16,000 miles in motorhomes coast to coast has no bearing apparently. 

Working on the assumption that rules are for the obedience of fools and the guidance of wise men, I have found out that I can use the unit anywhere in Europe as a "tourist" vehicle for up to six months per year in each country and drive it in the UK under the same scheme with no driving test and I even avoid paying road tax by keeping the Canadian licence plates on it and use my standard Canadian driving licence.

From:
He who thought that joining Europe was a stupid idea. I guess if you can't beat them, at least take advantage of them.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

AncientBrit said:


> The Great Lakes are a special problem because a/Their size. b/Because its Ontario and they have an historical right to tell others what and how to do things..


The people that will enforce this new regulation in Ontario will be the local police water units and the OPP. On the open water of the "Lakes" it will be Canadian Coast guard.
As on the waterways and inland lakes have the most traffic the local police units will be kept busy. 
As a little bit of info, should a boater be charged with DUI and convicted, he could also lose his driving license and get demerit points. Don't know how this will work but that is what is being suggested


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

lakercapt said:


> The people that will enforce this new regulation in Ontario will be the local police water units and the OPP.
> ..................
> 
> As a little bit of info, should a boater be charged with DUI and convicted, he could also lose his driving license and get demerit points. Don't know how this will work but that is what is being suggested


Not sure about Ontario but in NS this has been the case for a long time now. A good friend of mine was the first example (victim) in 1985. He was busy taking a leak over the side of his motor boat in the middle of a channel as the Texaco New Mexico came bounding down with pilot on board. His wife asked me to pick him up from the Police Station and get the boat back to the yacht club as they wouldn't release him until someone sober removed the boat from where the Coast Guard had impounded it. He was fined $500 and driving licence suspended for one year.


----------

